# Pork



## kevin (Mar 27, 2012)

What do you think about the boneless pork chops? I want to try some, are very low in fat, and I assume have the same standard 6g protein per oz like the other meats. Any thoughts?


----------



## MPMC (Mar 28, 2012)

No problem with it at all. I eat it every now and then to change things up.


----------



## crzpaul (Mar 28, 2012)

kevin said:


> What do you think about the boneless pork chops? I want to try some, are very low in fat, and I assume have the same standard 6g protein per oz like the other meats. Any thoughts?



I don't like the pork meal because  they are injected with growth hormones


----------



## doodoop (Mar 29, 2012)

kevin said:


> What do you think about the boneless pork chops? I want to try some, are very low in fat, and I assume have the same standard 6g protein per oz like the other meats. Any thoughts?



Come on bro. they eat their own shit, how can be good?:naughty1:


----------



## baddog (Mar 29, 2012)

doodoop said:


> Come on bro. they eat their own shit, how can be good?:naughty1:



lol


----------



## ohpack (Mar 30, 2012)

kevin said:


> What do you think about the boneless pork chops? I want to try some, are very low in fat, and I assume have the same standard 6g protein per oz like the other meats. Any thoughts?



I think pork tenderloin is ok..


----------



## private (Mar 31, 2012)

ohpack said:


> I think pork tenderloin is ok..



 without the visible fat i think it's ok, I like them


----------



## alfred (Apr 2, 2012)

private said:


> without the visible fat i think it's ok, I like them



Same for me too!


----------



## wifi75 (Apr 3, 2012)

I like them too, a nice change from chicken the ground turkey but I don't eat them everyday or so.


----------



## mc63s (Apr 4, 2012)

wifi75 said:


> I like them too, a nice change from chicken the ground turkey but I don't eat them everyday or so.



Same here, love this stuff


----------

